# Ο ευπρόφερτος δεν είναι ευκολοπρόφερτος



## sarant (Oct 31, 2016)

Η λέξη "ευπρόφερτος" δεν προφέρεται εύκολα -θα φταίει το σύμπλεγμα fpr σε συνδυασμό με το frt.

Το δημοτικό αντίστοιχο "ευκολοπρόφερτος", αν και με δυο συλλαβές περισσότερες, προφέρεται πιο εύκολα. 

Θα υπάρχουν κι άλλα τέτοια παραδείγματα, όπου με προσθήκη ενός φωνήεντος (ή και περισσότερων) οι συλλαβές μεν αυξάνονται αλλά η προφορά ευκολύνεται. Δεν εννοώ τα ιδιωματικά "σταθιμός", "καπινός" κτλ. αλλά τύπους κοινά αποδεκτούς -αλλά δεν μου έρχεται κάποιο παράδειγμα στο νου. Σε σας;


----------



## Themis (Oct 31, 2016)

Άλλωστε και ο δυσπρόφερτος μάλλον δυσκολοπρόφερτος είναι


----------



## SBE (Oct 31, 2016)

sarant said:


> Η λέξη "ευπρόφερτος" δεν προφέρεται εύκολα -θα φταίει το σύμπλεγμα fpr σε συνδυασμό με το frt.



To frt πού είναι στη λέξη και δεν το βλέπω;


----------



## sarant (Nov 1, 2016)

Eίναι fert


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Nov 9, 2016)

Χμ, το μόνο παράδειγμα που μου έρχεται τώρα είναι κατά κάποιον τρόπο αντίστροφο, δηλαδή με πρόσθετο σύμφωνο μεταξύ φωνηέντων: το _τρεισήμισι_, που μοιάζει να προτιμάται πολύ περισσότερο από το _τριάμισι_. Αντιλαμβάνομαι ότι γενικά υπάρχει μια τάση να χρησιμοποιείται μόνο ένας τύπος για όλα τα γένη, όπως στα περισσότερα αριθμητικά, αλλά θα περίμενε ίσως κανείς να επικρατήσει το συντομότερο _τριάμισι_, κατ' αναλογία με το _τεσσεράμισι_ (αντί _τεσσερισήμισι_). Ίσως είναι ζήτημα ευκολίας στην προφορά κι εδώ;

Αλλά όχι, γράψτε λάθος: εξαπατήθηκα από την ορθογραφία των λέξεων, καθώς διαφορά στον αριθμό των συλλαβών τους δεν υπάρχει. Θέμα ευπροφερτότητας (ευπροφοράς;) πιστεύω πως υπάρχει, πάντως, σε κάθε περίπτωση.


----------



## nickel (Nov 10, 2016)

Ε μα, μετράω κι εγώ και ξαναμετράω...

Υποθέτω ότι όλος ο καλός ο κόσμος λέει _τρεις ώρες_ και _τρία κιλά_ — και όχι τα αντίστροφα. Αντίστοιχα, _τρεισήμισι ώρες_ και _τριάμισι κιλά_. Αυτή, πιστεύω, είναι η προτίμηση όσων προσέχουν τι λένε και πώς το λένε. Αν κάποιοι προτιμούν να λένε *_τριάμισι ώρες_ επειδή το βρίσκουν πιο σύντομο, ας μην τους μιμηθούμε.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 10, 2016)

Όχι, δεν είναι αυτό. Ο πολύς κόσμος χρησιμοποιεί αποκλειστικά τους τύπους τρεισήμισι και τεσσεράμισι, άσχετα από το γένος. Δηλαδή θα πει τρεισήμισι η ώρα και τρεισήμισι κιλά, τεσσεράμισι η ώρα και τεσσεράμισι κιλά. Υποθέτω οι λόγοι είναι αποφυγή χασμωδίας (για το πρώτο) και μία λιγότερη συλλαβή (για το δεύτερο).


----------



## daeman (Nov 10, 2016)

Hellegennes said:


> ... Ο πολύς κόσμος χρησιμοποιεί αποκλειστικά τους τύπους τρεισήμισι και τεσσεράμισι, άσχετα από το γένος. Δηλαδή θα πει τρεισήμισι η ώρα και τρεισήμισι κιλά, τεσσεράμισι η ώρα και τεσσεράμισι κιλά.



Δεν νομίζω, τουλάχιστον όχι «αποκλειστικά», τουλάχιστον όχι ο πολύς κόσμος που ακούω εγώ (και όχι μόνο εδώ που μένω, αλλά και όπου πάω, δηλαδή δεν είναι τοπικό το θέμα). Και ακούω πολύ κόσμο, πολλών ανθρώπων λόγια, όχι μόνο λόγϊα.



Hellegennes said:


> Υποθέτω οι λόγοι είναι αποφυγή χασμωδίας (για το πρώτο) ...



Χασμωδία το «τριάμισι»; Ε τότε, θα είναι χασμωδία και το «γριά», το «διά» και όλες οι λέξεις που περιέχουν το -ια-. 
Για, για. Νάιν! Μπα. Ακόμα κι αν είναι χασμωδία θεωρητικά, στην πράξη δεν είναι, ή τουλάχιστον δεν μας ενοχλεί, με τόσες λέξεις που έχουμε τέτοιες, καθημερινές.

Όσο για το «τεσσερισήμισι» και την αποφυγή της παραπάνω συλλαβής, προφορικά υπάρχει και ο τύπος «τεσσερσήμισι», ιδίως σε γρήγορη ομιλία. Και όχι μόνο προφορικά, αλλά και γραπτά, με διόλου ευκαταφρόνητο πλήθος ευρημάτων (118 γραπτά ευρήματα δίνει το γκουγκλ), ιδίως για προφορικό τύπο, και μάλιστα στη Βουλή και άλλους «επίσημους» χώρους, π.χ.:

Το λόγο έχει ο Πρόεδρος του Συνασπισμού της Αριστεράς και της Προόδου κ. Νικόλαος Κωνσταντόπουλος:

«Σήμερα, κυρίες και κύριοι συνάδελφοι, μιλάμε για τους Ολυμπιακούς Αγώνες του 2004, ενώ έχουν περάσει *τεσσεράμισι *περίπου χρόνια [...]

Κυρίες και κύριοι συνάδελφοι, σε αυτή τη περίοδο που συσσωρεύονται όλα εκείνα που δεν έγιναν στην προηγούμενη περίοδο των *τεσσερσήμισι *χρόνων, γνωρίζετε πάρα πολύ καλά ότι θα υπάρχουν πολύ μεγάλες πιέσεις στο δημόσιο βίο της χώρας, τόσο από τις δημοτικές-νομαρχιακές εκλογές, όσο και από την Ελληνική Ευρωπαϊκή Προεδρία.»
http://www.hellenicparliament.gr/Pr...onRecord=9fa5c17e-d4bd-4ac9-9dce-cc208b0be84f

«Το 1800 ο πληθυσμός του Λονδίνου ήταν περίπου ένα εκατομμύριο ψυχές. Αυτός ο αριθμός ανέβηκε στα *τεσσερσήμισι *εκατομμύρια μέχρι το 1880. Ήταν γιος του Τζον Ντίκενς, δημοσίου υπαλλήλου με μικρό μισθό, που ποτέ δεν μπόρεσε να ανταποκριθεί στα έξοδά του.»
http://www.greek-language.gr/digita...ucation/chronology/iframe.html?cid=101&id=218


Δεν λέω τι ισχύει σύμφωνα με τις γραμματικές, τα λαθολόγια και τους «προσεκτικούς» ομιλητές και γράφοντες, θεωρητικά και ρυθμιστικά· λέω τι λέγεται και συνεπακόλουθα γράφεται, πρακτικά και περιγραφικά. Όχι αποκλειστικά, βέβαια.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 10, 2016)

Εγώ λέω τι ακούω από την πλειονότητα του κόσμου. Δεν το κάνουν όλοι, βέβαια, αλλά η δική μου εμπειρία λέει ότι ο πολύς κόσμος έτσι μιλάει. Όσο για την χασμωδία, οι περισσότερες λέξεις που έχουν υποστεί μετατροπή για αποφυγή χασμωδίας δεν είχαν και κανένα ιδιαίτερο πρόβλημα, τις περισσότερες φορές μιλάμε για κάτι "ια", "ιο", κτλ. Για του λόγου το αληθές, ΛΚΝ.


----------



## daeman (Nov 10, 2016)

...
Δεν θέλω να μαζέψω όλες τις λέξεις που περιέχουν το -ιά-, τονισμένο και προφερόμενο όπως στο «τριάμισι», γιατί είναι πάρα πολλές και είναι κρίμα να ματαιοπονούμε. Ούτε εσύ το θέλεις, γιατί νομίζω πως έχουμε καλύτερα πράγματα να ασχοληθούμε από το να κάνουμε μια τρίχα τριχιά μόνο και μόνο για να βγούμε αποπάνω ή να βγάζουμε τις εμπειρίες μας και να τις μετράμε. Ο νοών νοείτω. Έτσι είναι αν έτσι νομίζεις. Μόνο που αυτά που νομίζεις εσύ δεν τα νομίζουν όλοι, οπότε καλύτερα να μην τα παρουσιάζεις σαν καθολικές αλήθειες. Γενικά, είναι πιο εύκολο, πιο συνετό και πιο ασφαλές να λέει κανείς ότι αυτή είναι η γνώμη του, παρά να ισχυρίζεται ότι η γνώμη του είναι και η γνώμη των περισσότερων.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 10, 2016)

Δεν καταλαβαίνω πού είναι το πρόβλημα. Έχουμε συμφωνήσει πολλές φορές ότι ο καθένας μας έχει διαφορετική εμπειρία από τους δικούς του "Μήτσους". Αυτό ακριβώς δεν έγραψα;

Για την αποφυγή χασμωδίας εννοείται όμως πως θα διαφωνήσω. Δεν έχει απολύτως καμμιά σημασία πόσες λέξεις υπάρχουν που περιέχουν "ια" ή "ιο" ή οτιδήποτε άλλο χωρίς συνίζηση, κράση, αποβολή, κτλ., η αποφυγή χασμωδίας δεν είναι υποχρεωτικό φαινόμενο. Όλα τα λεξικά συμφωνούν ότι αρκούν δυο διπλανά φωνήεντα για να έχουμε χασμωδία και το φαινόμενο παρατηρείται συχνότατα σε λέξεις με "ια" "ιο", κτλ.· νομίζω πως η παράθεση που έδωσα το αποδεικνύει. Δεν είναι ανάγκη να είναι "προβληματική" η χασμωδία για να δημιουργεί γλωσσικές μεταβολές και η χρήση του "τρεισήμισι" αντί του "τριάμιση" καλύπτεται από αυτήν την λογική. Το αν είναι λάθος είναι άλλο θέμα. Εγώ έδωσα μια πιθανή εξήγηση για το φαινόμενο.

Μια άλλη πιθανή εξήγηση είναι ότι επειδή μόνο δύο αριθμητικά κλίνονται (δεν μετράω το ένας-μία-ένα γιατί είναι ειδική περίπτωση), η τάση είναι να χρησιμοποιείται ο ένας τύπος γιατί ξενίζει η χρήση διαφορετικών τύπων μόνο για δυο εξαιρέσεις.

Θα διαφωνήσω ωστόσο και για το πόσο συχνό είναι. Εσύ μπορεί να μην το ακούς από την πλειονότητα, όμως είναι εξαιρετικά συχνό. Σε όλες τις εφημερίδες θα το βρεις (μέτρα πόσα απ' αυτά είναι ουδέτερα). Ακόμη και το ΛΚΝ γράφει *«Απόσταση δεκατρεισήμισι χιλιομέτρων»* στο λήμα για το -ήμισι. Ο Μπαμπινιώτης γράφει *«τρεισήμισι εκατομμύρια».*


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Nov 16, 2016)

Μέχρι πριν από λίγα χρόνια αγνοούσα την ύπαρξη της λέξης _τριάμισι_· από τότε δε που την έμαθα και συνήθισα να τη χρησιμοποιώ, προσέχω και αν θα την ακούσω από άλλους. Ίσως αλλού να διαφέρει η κατάσταση, αλλά εδώ ακούω συχνά «τρεισήμισι ευρώ» σε όλων των ειδών τα ταμεία, και από τις δύο πλευρές, και σχεδόν ποτέ το ορθότερο «τριάμισι ευρώ». Η διαφορά στη χρήση των δύο είναι τεράστια. Και πιστεύω ότι όντως επηρεάζεται ο κόσμος από την ιδέα των αριθμητικών ως ακλίτων (ειδικά τα «μισά»), ώστε να μη σκεφτεί πολύ ότι δύο από αυτά πρέπει να κλιθούν εσωτερικά — ένα παράξενο φαινόμενο στην καλύτερη περίπτωση.


----------



## Philip (Nov 16, 2016)

Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα η συζήτηση. Πρωτογνώρισα το θέμα πριν 50 χρόνια όταν έμεινα ένα χρόνο στην Ελλάδα, και ένα γράμμα στην Αγγλία έκανε δρ 4,50. Πώς θα ζητούσα να το στείλω; Ένα γραμματόσημο των τεσσαρωνήμισι; Μου φαινόταν αφύσικο. Εναλλακτική λύση: να παρουσιάσω το γράμμα και να ρωτήσω πόσο;
Αξιοσημείωτο στην προκειμένη περίπτωση είναι ότι ενώ κανονικά οι διακρισείς γένους και πτώσης γίνονται στο τέλος μιας λέξης, καταλήξεις δηλαδή, στις εις -άμησι και -ήμισι λέξεις δεν γίνεται αυτό, παρά κρύβονται κάπου στη μέση. Ισώς γιαυτό να είναι ένα ψυχολογικά ασταθές μέρος της γλώσσας. Εκεί που περιμένεις να δεις μια κατάληξη, δεν υπάρχει. Εκεί που περιμένεις να την προφέρεις, είναι ήδη αργά, έπρεπε να είχες το νου σου μια-δυο συλλαβές νωρίτερα.


----------



## dharvatis (Nov 16, 2016)

Αυτό που έπαθα κι εγώ όταν πρωτοείδα τη λέξη _passersby_


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Nov 16, 2016)

Γι' αυτό χρειάζονται τα ενωτικά, που τόσο τα καταφρονούν σε κάποια μέρη. Ακόμα δεν μπορώ να δω το _coworker_ χωρίς να πάει το μυαλό μου στις αγελάδες.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 16, 2016)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> Γι' αυτό χρειάζονται τα ενωτικά, που τόσο τα καταφρονούν σε κάποια μέρη. Ακόμα δεν μπορώ να δω το _coworker_ χωρίς να πάει το μυαλό μου στις αγελάδες.



Θα μπορούσε να είναι ωραιότατο portmanteau!


----------



## Philip (Nov 16, 2016)

Και εγώ όταν βλέπω στην TV ότι ένα πρόγραμμα προβάλλεται weeknights, πάντα το διαβάζω wee knights και μου θυμίζει τον ιππότη που του κόψανε τα πόδια στους Μόντυ Πάιθονς.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Nov 17, 2016)

Τι μου θύμισες τώρα... Πρέπει ν' αρχίσω να καλύπτω τα κενά μου στην κωμωδία: από Μόντυ Πάιθονς έχω δει ελάχιστα σκετσάκια και καμία ταινία.



Hellegennes said:


> Θα μπορούσε να είναι ωραιότατο portmanteau!



Πραγματικά! 

Οπωσδήποτε ταιριάζει περισσότερο απ' ό,τι το _cooperate_ με το κοτέτσι (με εξαιρέσεις). Μικρός έβλεπα τις επιγραφές «Καταναλωτής Coop» (τα θυμάστε εκείνα;)* και διάβαζα τη δεύτερη λέξη πάντα ως μονοσύλλαβη, _coop_ όπως στο _Cooper_. Δεν μπορούσα να διανοηθώ ότι διαβαζόταν και αλλιώς, κι ας μην έβγαζε νόημα έτσι. Ξεφεύγω, όμως.

Την _πετριά_, που την έχω μάθει από τον Σαραντάκο και στη συνέχεια πετύχει και από άλλους λεξιλόγους, πώς την προφέρετε; Μοιάζει για μια από αυτές τις λέξεις που δεν γίνεται να ειπωθούν γρήγορα· το τέλος σίγουρα δεν μου βγαίνει συνιζημένο όπως στη _μεριά_. Για να την πω νιώθω πως πρέπει σχεδόν να τη συλλαβίσω. Υποθέτω έχουμε κι εδώ να κάνουμε με χασμωδία;

* Να που βρήκα εύκολο τρόπο να χρησιμοποιήσω τον συνδυασμό ;) χωρίς να βάλω κενό και χωρίς να απενεργοποιήσω τις φατσούλες: χρησιμοποιώντας κώδικα για χρώμα γραμματοσειράς, κι ας είναι και το ίδιο χρώμα με την υπόλοιπη πρόταση.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 17, 2016)

Αυτό κάπου το έχουμε συζητήσει, είμαι βέβαιος. Είναι αδύνατον να πεις _πετριά_ με συνίζηση γιατί το ηχητικό σύνολο -τργι- απλά δεν γίνεται να παραχθεί. Χρειάζεται κάπου ένα φωνήεν ενδιάμεσα (όπως _τυριά_).


----------



## sarant (Nov 18, 2016)

Τη λες όμως σαφώς τρισύλλαβη; Πε-τρι-ά; Εγώ όχι. Θα έλεγα πως είναι πάλι συνίζηση αλλά όχι τόσο σαφής όπως στη "μεριά".


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Nov 18, 2016)

sarant said:


> Τη λες όμως σαφώς τρισύλλαβη; Πε-τρι-ά; Εγώ όχι. Θα έλεγα πως είναι πάλι συνίζηση αλλά όχι τόσο σαφής όπως στη "μεριά".



Εργασία για το σπίτι: συντάξτε έναν κατάλογο τουλάχιστον δέκα ημισυνιζημένων λέξεων. Θα εξεταστείτε στον πίνακα, οπότε μην τυχόν και μου γράψετε το _ημισυνιζημένων_ λάθος. Δεν καταλαβαίνω την ερώτηση, Χρηστάκη... Τι πάει να πει «δεν το γράφει το λεξικό»;


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 18, 2016)

sarant said:


> Τη λες όμως σαφώς τρισύλλαβη; Πε-τρι-ά; Εγώ όχι. Θα έλεγα πως είναι πάλι συνίζηση αλλά όχι τόσο σαφής όπως στη "μεριά".



Τυπικά τρισύλλαβη είναι. Απλά προφέρεται πολύ γρήγορα το [ια]*, όμως είναι ξεκάθαρα οι φθόγγοι [ι] και [α] και όχι [j] και [α]. Νομίζω ότι το είχαμε συζητήσει στο ιστολόγιό σου για μια άλλη λέξη με που λήγει σε "χια". Όμως δεν μπορώ να θυμηθώ τώρα.


* όχι δηλαδή όπως στο "μητριά".


----------



## daeman (Nov 18, 2016)

sarant said:


> Τη λες όμως σαφώς τρισύλλαβη; Πε-τρι-ά; Εγώ όχι. Θα έλεγα πως είναι πάλι συνίζηση αλλά όχι τόσο σαφής όπως στη "μεριά".



Έτσι. Χωρίς j/γι που λέει ο Helle αποπάνω, αλλά όχι ι-ά. Όπως λέμε (ή λέγαμε) _κιτριά, αλετριά, οχτριά, πατριά, ανεμογκαστριά, απαστριά, ξαστριά, κουντριά, μπαλεστριά_ και ναι, _μητριά_, σε καθημερινό ή γρήγορο λόγο, ενώ _μητρι-ά _στις άλλες περιπτώσεις.

Στην κρητική κάτι τέτοια συνήθως γίνονται -τρά. Η πετρά, αυτή που έχουμε και τα κλωθογυρνούμε όλα αυτά.


----------



## sarant (Nov 18, 2016)

Στο ιστολόγιομ είχαμε συζητήσει, απ' όσο θυμάμαι, τη Βιέννη, που εγώ την πρόφερνα και την προφέρω σχεδόν βγέgνη, όπως και ο Παπαδιαμάντης, αλλά είδα ότι οι περισσότεροι την προφέρουν Βι-ένη.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Nov 18, 2016)

Το έχω ακούσει έτσι, και ίσως να το λέω κιόλας καμιά φορά άμα δεν προσέξω.

Am Wien, bitte. Βγαίνει και ξαναμπαίνει. 



daeman said:


> Έτσι. Χωρίς j/γι που λέει ο Helle αποπάνω, αλλά όχι ι-ά. Όπως λέμε (ή λέγαμε) _κιτριά, αλετριά, οχτριά, πατριά, ανεμογκαστριά, απαστριά, ξαστριά, κουντριά, μπαλεστριά_ και ναι, _μητριά_, σε καθημερινό ή γρήγορο λόγο, ενώ _μητρι-ά _στις άλλες περιπτώσεις.



Εύγε, Δαεμάνε, παιδί μου! Δέκα λέξεις, δέκα με τόνο. Αρχίζω και αντιλαμβάνομαι καλύτερα αυτήν την ομάδα λέξεων...

...και δεν μου αρέσουν καθόλου. Καμιά τους. Αυτό το φωνηεντικό σύμπλεγμα* στο τέλος μού είναι απεχθές· η _κιτριά_ από μόνη της με κάνει να αναπολώ την _κιτρέα_**. Δεν ξέρω γιατί, και ίσως είναι θέμα συνήθειας —σπάνια συναντώ και ποτέ δεν χρησιμοποιώ λέξεις που να τελειώνουν έτσι— αλλά μού αφήνουν πολύ κακή εντύπωση, παρά την όποια εκφραστικότητα διαθέτουν (τουλάχιστον) κάποιες εξ αυτών.

* Διορθώστε με, παρακαλώ, αν κάνω λάθος στην ορολογία.
** Αστείο πράγμα, αυτό με τα δέντρα. Είχαμε _μηλέα_, _πορτοκαλέα_, _απιδέα_ και τα σχετικά, που στη δημοτική όλα έγιναν συνιζημένα _-ιά_, και με τον ίδιο ακριβώς τρόπο εξελίχθηκε η _ελαία_, παρά την άσχετη ορθογραφία της.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 18, 2016)

daeman said:


> Έτσι. Χωρίς j/γ που λέει ο Helle αποπάνω, αλλά όχι ι-ά. Όπως λέμε (ή λέγαμε) _κιτριά, αλετριά, οχτριά, πατριά, ανεμογκαστριά, απαστριά, ξαστριά, κουντριά, μπαλεστριά_ και ναι, _μητριά_, σε καθημερινό ή γρήγορο λόγο, ενώ _μητρι-ά _στις άλλες περιπτώσεις.
> 
> Στην κρητική κάτι τέτοια συνήθως γίνονται -τρά. Η πετρά.



Μπράβο, ρε Δαεμάνε. Έδωσες μπόλικα αντίστοιχα παραδείγματα. Να προσθέσω την γνωστή μουσταλευριά και την Καστριά (στα Καλάβρυτα).


----------



## daeman (Nov 18, 2016)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> Εύγε, Δαεμάνε, παιδί μου! Δέκα λέξεις, δέκα με τόνο.



Α, ναι; Δεν το πρόσεξα, ούτε το έκανα επίτηδες, κύριε. Εγώ στην Πύλη έψαξα να βρω αντίστοιχα.  



Hellegennes said:


> ... Να προσθέσω την γνωστή μουσταλευριά και την Καστριά (στα Καλάβρυτα).



Φτου, γαμώτο, και μ' αρέσει η μουσταλευριά! Άσχετα αν εγώ τη λέω μουσταλευρι-ά, την ακούω όμως και μουσταλευριά. Την Καστριά δεν την ξέρω, αλλά θα μ' άρεσε να πάω.



Duke_of_Waltham said:


> ** Αστείο πράγμα, αυτό με τα δέντρα. Είχαμε _μηλέα_, _πορτοκαλέα_, _απιδέα_ και τα σχετικά, που στη δημοτική όλα έγιναν συνιζημένα _-ιά_, και με τον ίδιο ακριβώς τρόπο εξελίχθηκε η _ελαία_, παρά την άσχετη ορθογραφία της.



Αστείο ξαστείο, you can't turn back the tide; only refuse to drink the water. Αλλά μια συνήθεια είναι όλα, όπως και το live and let live. Άσε που η πορτοκαλέα σήμερα θα ήταν σίγουρα φαιδρά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 18, 2016)

sarant said:


> Στο ιστολόγιομ είχαμε συζητήσει, απ' όσο θυμάμαι, τη Βιέννη, που εγώ την πρόφερνα και την προφέρω σχεδόν βγέgνη, όπως και ο Παπαδιαμάντης, αλλά είδα ότι οι περισσότεροι την προφέρουν Βι-ένη.


Βγjένη εδώ.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Nov 18, 2016)

daeman said:


> Αστείο ξαστείο, you can't turn back the tide; only refuse to drink the water. Αλλά μια συνήθεια είναι όλα.



Εγώ για τον παραλληλισμό με την ελιά έγραψα· με τα δέντρα δεν έχω πρόβλημα, ούτε καν με τις κιτριές, μιας και δεν βλέπω ποτέ καμιά τους. Είναι λέξη που με παίρνει να αγνοώ, αν θέλω. (Έχουμε το Κίτρος στα λίγα χιλιόμετρα, αλλά διαβάζω πως η ετυμολογία του είναι άσχετη από το οπωροφόρο. Το αλάτι είναι πολύ πιο γνωστό προϊόν του από οποιοδήποτε φρούτο.)

Όσο για τη συνήθεια, αυτό ξαναπές το. Μικρότερος ήμουν πολύ πιο δογματικός για πράγματα όπως η (απαράδεκτη τότε) ορθογραφία «αβγό» και «αφτί». Άμα τα αποδέχτηκα μια φορά, τα συνήθισα χωρίς πολλά πολλά.


----------



## daeman (Nov 18, 2016)

Duke_of_Waltham said:


> ... όπως η (απαράδεκτη τότε) ορθογραφία «αβγό» και «αφτί»...



Για τ' αβγό, στήσε αφτί και πάρε μάτι: *αβγό ή αυγό; *


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 18, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> Βγjένη εδώ.



Κι από 'δώ. Όμως βι-ενέζικος.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Nov 18, 2016)

Όχι Βγενόπουλος;


----------



## daeman (May 1, 2017)

daeman said:


> Όσο για το «τεσσερισήμισι» και την αποφυγή της παραπάνω συλλαβής, προφορικά υπάρχει και ο τύπος «τεσσερσήμισι», ιδίως σε γρήγορη ομιλία. ...



Τρένο χτεσινό, ρόδες σκουριασμένες
Ιδρωμένες, σέρνεσαι μέσα στη βροχή
Δεν έχεις πια ατμό, σε ξυπνούν πρωί πρωί
Την Κυριακή στις τεσσερσήμιση


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (May 4, 2017)

daeman said:


> Έτσι. Χωρίς j/γι που λέει ο Helle αποπάνω, αλλά όχι ι-ά. Όπως λέμε (ή λέγαμε) _κιτριά, αλετριά, οχτριά, πατριά, ανεμογκαστριά, απαστριά, ξαστριά, κουντριά, μπαλεστριά_ και ναι, _μητριά_, σε καθημερινό ή γρήγορο λόγο, ενώ _μητρι-ά _στις άλλες περιπτώσεις.
> 
> Στην κρητική κάτι τέτοια συνήθως γίνονται -τρά. Η πετρά, αυτή που έχουμε και τα κλωθογυρνούμε όλα αυτά.



Βρήκα άλλη μία, στο φυσικό της περιβάλλον*: _φαγγριά_ (η ταμπελίτσα, βέβαια, έγραφε _φαγκρί_).

*Σούπερ μάρκετ το Σάββατο του Λαζάρου, με προσφορά στο συγκεκριμένο ψάρι.


----------

